# 67 GTO trunk help



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a car that needs pretty much every panel replaced that touches the trunk opening. Im looking for guidance as far as the order in which i replace them.

My current plan is to tack in a new tail panel to and then replace the trunk floor. Then work outwards with new inner and outer wheel wells and once I get the car back on the frame, I'll do the quarters. Is this the best way to do it?

Does anyone make the inside of the sail panel or will I have to fabricate one? Thanks and I welcome all advice and knowledge.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh man, that sucks, I’m not sure if anyone does offer any sort of replacement for those areas, you might be in for the same road I will be headed on my 73 GTO, not much out there as for aftermarket sheet metal, I Love the 67/68 body style, sure hope one of members here can help you out.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

You might want to get ahold of CTC Auto Farm in Texas or Franks Pontiacs a out in Calaforina and see if they have good sections cut out or maybe a better body for sale, otherwise locate a good metal fabrication shop that will fab up panels.


----------

